# Are metal (wire) guides repairable if broken?



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

I was about to clean off an old rod when I noticed one of the guides was broken. The ring was broken right at the weld to the bracket/brace. Is it a goner or can it be fixed? I'll try to post a pic to show the break.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm not sure but you could always get a new guide put on for like ten bucks by a rid wrapper I'm pretty sure


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Buy a new guide and replace it your self. It is not a big deal. Would probably cost about $2 and a little time.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply's. I've got a couple of old "Franken-guide" rods that I've repaired where I've used mismatched guides along with the wrong color 'sewing' thread, and even some electrical tape. But this rod is in pretty good shape for it's age. It's an old Diawa from what looks to be the 70's. I'd like to keep the color pattern consistent. Any recommendations on who could change out the guide without it being noticeable (other than being really shiny). GB bait & Tackle? Outcast? I live in Gulf Breeze, work in P'cola


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

GBBT had a really good Rodsmith last time I checked. We can do it in my shop if you'd like to do it yourself. I've got a rod wrapper and everything we'd need. Just cost you a little time. I'm also in Gulf Breeze...Tiger Point area.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Pompano Joe. I'll try GBB&T and if they're too high I'll give you a PM It probably won't be until after Christmas though; busy busy busy.

Thanks Again, Mike


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

just a thought u may want to look into replaceing all the guides on an older rod if one is cracked its just a matter of time til the rest do the same i would take joe up on the offer to use his wrapper and do it yourself u will appreciate it more that way its not hard just takes time at first if its just 2 colors thats easy


----------

